# Pictures of 2011 Mini Nubian kids at Heavenly Springs Farm



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Mar 15, 2011)

I am so happy to share the wonderful news. We had our first mini Nubian kid born today. She is out of my 2nd generation doe and the 3rd generation buck I got from Green Gables. I am very happy with this doe and I am going to be keeping her. She is a third generation Mini Nubian.

Here are a few pictures of her a few hours after birth. I will try to get better pictures later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2011)

What a little doll baby!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 15, 2011)

So sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh what a pretty color!  Congrats, I'd be keepin' that one, too.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Mar 15, 2011)

I am glad the first one was a doe. I have two more does due anytime then I will have a break for a few weeks. I just love this little doe. She is so cute. Her mother is one of my best does.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Mar 17, 2011)

I wanted to share better pictures of my baby girl.

These were taken yesterday when she was 24 hours old.










These were taken today.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 17, 2011)

She is precious!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 17, 2011)

What a gorgeous little doe.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 18, 2011)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

My first baby ,Saphira, finally has playmates. My 2nd generation doe Marshmallow had third beautiful kids yesterday. She had two bucks and one doe. 

Here are pictures of them today playing outside for the first time. They are out of the same sire as Saphira.

All kids are 3rd generation Mini Nubians

Here is a picture of the three new kids. They aren't 24 hours old yet in the pictures.

The doe is in the middle of her brothers.





My son with the doe kid. 





A picture of Saphira 16 days old with her little brother that is less than 24 hours old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 31, 2011)

You sure got a bunch of cutie pies there!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you! I think so.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 1, 2011)

Pretty babies!  Congrats!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am happy to say another one of my does had twin bucklings today. Both are 3rd generation and have blue eyes. One is polled like his mother. Both are dark brown with black legs and black line down their backs. Sadly, they are both for sale.

Here is a picture of each right after they were born. I will have to get better pictures later.







This buckling is the one that is polled.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## poorboys (Apr 10, 2011)

very beautiful!!!!! i really like they way they look, and they probably don't eat as much as a full sized nubie!!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

They do eat a lot less than the Nubians. I have both. I just love my Minis.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Apr 11, 2011)

My 2nd generation doe had twins tonight. Sadly, the buck was stillborn but the doe is doing just fine. This doe is out of the same buck at the other kids. She is also 3rd generation mini Nubian. She is also polled and isn't going to go anywhere. 







She is my last 3rd generation kid for the year. I am waiting on two more does. I am not sure when they will go. They still have awhile. They will be having 1st generation Mini Nubians.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 11, 2011)

Heavenly Springs Farm said:
			
		

>


*NICE* action pic!!!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2011)

You got a buckskin...oooh.  I'm trying for buckskin out of my aged doe next go-round.

The boys look like bay horses with great big blazes, very nice.


----------



## peachick (Apr 12, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Heavenly Springs Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!!


----------

